# Intertainment Holy Smokes!



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

My computer engineer friend read an article about Intertainment (INT) and said to another friend how this was going to be a huge deal...at 30-40 cents. So he bought a bunch at $0.60 and said I should do the same. Then he bought a ton more at $0.99...

The chart is dazzling...also a great 15 mins today...

Buy Sell INTERTAINMENT MEDIA INC 9:46:14 AM EDT 
Symbol T Bid Ask Last Change Volume FSI 
INT CA V - 1.70 1.71 1.70 0.42 (32.81%) 6,871,805


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Very volatile ! Up to 12 million shares already. It should go up and down all week


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

webber22 said:


> Very volatile ! Up to 12 million shares already. It should go up and down all week


Why should it go down?

Have you seen the chart? Very impressive past couple of weeks...


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Whatever goes up fast will come down just as fast due to profit taking, especially a volatile stock like this one.

Nice one though for those that bought early!


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

Buy Sell INTERTAINMENT MEDIA INC 11:40:13 AM EDT 
Symbol T Bid Ask Last Change Volume FSI 
INT CA V + 1.81 1.82 1.81 0.53 (41.41%) 20,035,666 

Not bad for a little over 2 hours...


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

Buy Sell INTERTAINMENT MEDIA INC 12:19:10 PM EDT 
Symbol T Bid Ask Last Change Volume FSI 
INT CA V + 1.97 1.98 1.98 0.70 (54.69%) 24,823,918


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Apparently their most popular product Ortsbo is a real-time translator with over 8 million active users? They're going to have to work on their image before I trust my password with this company much less invest money in it D: Have you used Google Translate?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y8x6NaNmrA

They also run a SMS mobile translation service for people travelling without a data plan or smartphone (but of course is limited to 160 characters).

Edit: Also note how Ortsbo's "meet the team" page doesn't have a single developer/programmer. :\


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

davidjd has a knack for these little things that pop.

do ya'll recall his tfsa.

soon he'll be saying he needs a drink, if i remember correctly.


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> davidjd has a knack for these little things that pop.
> 
> do ya'll recall his tfsa.
> 
> soon he'll be saying he needs a drink, if i remember correctly.


I own none of these. I am admiring the ascent. A friend gave me the tip, I watched it, and watched it soar into oblivion.

If you ever come across anything half as interesting, be sure to share...


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Take a look at the stockhouse.ca, INT has been in the top 3 active message boards since November or December last year.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

dave IDD, what, you own none of these ?

how many times did you tell us about your tfsa that went up one-or-two-or-more-hundred percent because you had a ventury thingy in it ...


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> dave IDD, what, you own none of these ?
> 
> how many times did you tell us about your tfsa that went up one-or-two-or-more-hundred percent because you had a ventury thingy in it ...


No I own none of these...try to grasp that.

I told you a million times. 

I am failing to see a connection...c-o-u-l-d y-o-u s-p-e-l-l i-t o-u-t f-o-r m-e?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

They may rekindle my interest once they have mobile app and Apple, Google, or RIM can verify its usage


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

The time to buy this stock was back in January at 10 cents.


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

Actually nailed 2.15...

I am going to continue watching this tomorrow...

Buy Sell INTERTAINMENT MEDIA INC 3:59:59 PM EDT 
Symbol T Bid Ask Last Change Volume FSI 
INT CA V + 2.14 2.15 2.15 0.87 (67.97%) 40,225,201


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

_" No I own none of these...try to grasp that.
I told you a million times. 
I am failing to see a connection...c-o-u-l-d y-o-u s-p-e-l-l i-t o-u-t f-o-r m-e?" _


dear DavidJD,

were you wanting your penny mining stock speculating, not to speak of drinking to success, s-p-e-l-l-e-d-o-u-t-f-o-r-y-o-u, now.

here are your posts about success in a penny miner in your tfsa one year ago:



_04-09-2010
DavidJD
Today my TFSA is at $27,120.


04-12-2010
Quote: 
Originally Posted by DavidJD

Indeed!
Before the market opened $30,849 
The Gambler

Since the market opened...$44,070 *I think I need a drink. *




04-29-2010
Originally Posted by DavidJD

gambling account.
book value $9,985
market value $36,612
one stock





04/29/10
Quote: 
Originally Posted by humble_pie 

don't. even. Think. of. trying. to. tell. us. this. was. EIF.

David JD:

Hah hah! I am laughing out loud and making a smiley face with punctuation

No this is a junior mining exploration company with a story line that is almost too good to be true. I am expecting it to skyrocket any day. Well I have been expecting it to do that for months and months._


----------



## hypo (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm in the computer industry and I've never heard of any of these companies before. Machine language translation is still quite bad and I don't see why anyone would use this Ortsbo thing other than spammers. They claim they have 12 million users, but I bet just a fraction of those are active and most of the registrations are automated spammers. It doesn't make sense to be in an IM chat with someone who doesn't speak your language, your friends speak the same language you do.

The intertainment website is full of marketing speak and it looks like they are mostly piggybacking off other core technologies. The itibiti thing just seems like an aggregator of twitter/facebook/etc with some added proprietary software like an integrated web player that no one is going to use. Magnum printing just looks like Kinko's online store. I don't see why anyone would use it over more traditional brands. 

There is nothing "real" being created here imo, its all just piggybacking off the lion's share of technologies created by other people. Have fun speculating


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> _" No I own none of these...try to grasp that.
> I told you a million times.
> I am failing to see a connection...c-o-u-l-d y-o-u s-p-e-l-l i-t o-u-t f-o-r m-e?" _
> 
> ...


Heh Humble! Great cutting and pasting skills...how about a connection to Intertainment...y'know the topic of this thread? And maybe a point if you have one? Or a motivation that makes you seem like pr*ck?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Their market cap is higher than most Silicon Valley startups... no career section, you'd think a company growing so quickly would be hiring people. 1 "IT" guy, 1 CFO and 4 marketers. Low float could make it good for a day trade, but when the pump runs dry this will breakdown faster than you can blink your eyes.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

david what are you doing in the sandbox w infantile vocab like pee are eye see kay 

& why would i comment on INT, your promo du jour. I'm not a penny stock pump.

coincidentally there's a thread nearby full of warnings about venture exchange penny stocks.


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

This is a rare event we are witnessing. I am not sure why the investing media is not swooning all over this...

The markets are yet to open and this is a hint at what today will bring.

If someone told me $3 today...I could believe that after the past run.

Buy Sell INTERTAINMENT MEDIA INC 4:00:00 PM EDT 
Symbol T Bid Ask Last Change Volume FSI 
INT CA V + 2.55 2.55 2.15 0.00 (0.00%) 0


----------



## Marked (Apr 19, 2011)

New here, googled / INT discussion / Canada.

Got some in the early dollar area and going to ride it. But in my opinion, this is bs...smell dirty to me. But, going to cash out today anyway.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

It's the 6th day of the stock promotion blitz, if anyone follows TimSyke's rules, itt is ripe for a short now. Usually the promoters gets assigned certain amount of stocks and once the promotion takes effect, they sell and get out.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm not close enough to this story to even take a guess at who the promoters are.

they could possibly be from the US of A.

it sometimes happens that a company itself doesn't even know that fraudulent internet pumps have hijacked its stock until after the pump begins. In that sense such a company can also be a victim.


----------



## lister (Apr 3, 2009)

The slide has started...


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

What a morning...just like a shooting star.

Buy Sell INTERTAINMENT MEDIA INC 11:38:20 AM EDT 
Symbol T Bid Ask Last Change Volume FSI 
INT CA V + 2.07 2.09 2.09 -0.06 (-2.79%) 44,171,259 
Bid Size 74 Ask Size 99 Earn. Per Share 0.00 
* Day High 3.35 Day Low 1.81 *Price/Earnings 0 
Open 2.45 Yield 0.00 Dividend 0.00 
52 Week High 2.15 52 Week Low 0.08 Ex-Dividend 

Day high of $3.35 and low of $1.81. For those who cashed out over $3...very well played...for those who bought in above $3, not so much.

This was a fun diversion. Now back to 1% gains in a day...


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Was fun to watch from sidelines.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

a monolingual russian, a monolingual brazilian & a monolingual dude from alabama are all texting each other at the same time. All they have to do is point. Ortsbo instantly translates, impeccably, in real time. Ortsbo can even pick up language nuances & deal with local argot.

gosh, they can hardly do that at the united nations. It's the noo ahn sez they can't get right.

it's claimed there are more than 12 million users of this miraculous pre-Babel app. Has anybody ever actually seen or met one user firsthand.

(signed)
pie pas poisson

ps ortsbo, R U recognizing that poisson is a regional canadian noo ahnce.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

this is a typical pump and dump


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

They released a very clever PR which boasted surpassing FB for new members or something - price leaps - then the send a correction to the earlier release, numbers were wrong, the new numbers were HIGHER! That is brilliant pumping of the stock by way of a Press Release - especially comparing to FB...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

it's easy to find out what's behind the int promo. It's the stevie groupies.

too bad about steve, once upon a time he used to have such a promising career in serious money management. Long, long ago.

now it's like he listens to pre-teens & tweenies. Rare earths, rich _pescados_ in individual penthouse tanks, _cline mining_, itsibitsi, ortsbo mother earth language, even athabaska _uranium_, of all things, which was heavily pumped on US message boards 5 years ago. And did you know you can get cancer from ordinary _bread_. Euewww. But not to worry, because stevie has shares in the yeast that will cure it.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

larry81 said:


> this is a typical pump and dump


+1

Has anyone seen Google image search/Google translator in action? Take a picture and it detects the language and translates it, and it's free


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

DavidJD said:


> This is a rare event we are witnessing. I am not sure why the investing media is not swooning all over this...


i just want to stop by and say HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!


----------



## Marked (Apr 19, 2011)

Guess on how this will run tomorrow given the stream of empty pockets?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSxhTQUE45w


----------



## dcaron (Jul 23, 2009)

*Simmons sends Intertainment stock up the charts*

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...rtainment-stock-up-the-charts/article1991873/


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kiss was just the whoopee.

the real push came from stevie's groupies.


----------



## J3ff (Mar 20, 2011)

ddkay said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSxhTQUE45w


 This was a great video. It's true though, one must be careful...


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's a good article that reveals how worthless the company is

http://seekingalpha.com/instablog/1...est-internet-stock-swindle-int-on-tsx-venture


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

-35% today...

I cant believe naive/newbie investor fall for this kind of market manipulation


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

down 35% ... is our hero swooning yet.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Made me chuckle, they're apparently attempting to sue SeekingAlpha,


> "In response to this report, the Company is pursuing legal and regulatory actions to seek remedies against the publishers."


http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Intertainment-Responds-to-ccn-3592809113.html?x=0&.v=1


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

It was inevitable that it would crash.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

They should've sued the real culprits who shorted them. ahem Tim&[email protected] followers.


----------



## Marked (Apr 19, 2011)

Seems odd they never defended themselves on the traffic data being false or overstated.They didn't even address the insider selling .

Not trying to sound critical but warning flags starting waving when they suddenly released another news announcement on knctr product ( which in my opinion is horrible - try it out ) looks like it's declining yet they make it sound like it growing like nuts.


----------



## Lephturn (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL - good one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOFnmqMYn-o&feature=related


----------



## Marked (Apr 19, 2011)

Hilarious!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

basketball star steve nash has now signed as spokesperson for intertainment's ortsbo, woo-hoo.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

gotta love these bay street analysts throwing out opinions without a basic fact check. “Investors have not placed much emphasis on the software and services sector in recent years and we believe it is time to change that stance"

have you seen how INT demanded an apology from the globe & mail for questioning their numbers?

almost like the credible complaints of bernie madoff were ignored


----------



## Marked (Apr 19, 2011)

I think INT should be bagged and sold as good fertilizer. 

- WOW, this is going to the moon!
- We are going to St. Lucia!
- Look at Facebook, this will fly to $20

The latest, " If Linkdid hit $108, then this should be at least $15.00 "

Stockhouse are such morons at times.

I'm glad that people made money, even though this smells realllllly bad.

Bre-x?


Pour that powder gold flakes boys!

This is my opinion


----------

